# Ridge charcoal



## Miyas (Apr 7, 2020)

Had anyone used Ridge charcoal from Lowe's?  Is it any good?  Thank you


----------



## kruizer (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You might ask your question in the charcoal forum here. You will get better results.


----------



## Miyas (Apr 7, 2020)

Has anyone used Ridge charcoal from Lowe's?  Is it any good? Thank you


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

Here's a good read on charcoal.






						Kingsford Briquettes vs. Royal Oak Ridge Briquettes: Burn Temperature, Time, and Ash Comparison
					

It's that time of year just before Memorial Day when "bulk" charcoal goes on and off sale, with deep discounts, up to 50%.  July 4th will be the next opportunity, then Labor Day.  After Labor Day you can often find "clearance" sales that are unbelievable as stores empty their summer stock to...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




and yes I use ridge from lowes and have no complaints 

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 7, 2020)

It will be interesting to see if Lowes and HD have their Memorial Day sale on charcoal. That's my usual stock-up time on Ridge or Embers (same stuff). Time will tell.


----------

